# Story Thread 3



## IamWEB (Jan 28, 2009)

-The infamous thread is back!

Each following post will continue the story from the previous post.

A MAXIMUM OF 20 WORDS ALLOWED! A mininum of... less than 20.

I'll start (duh):

*


My name is Dan Brown, and I--*


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 28, 2009)

stole from my mom's purse.


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 28, 2009)

And I found my _Lost_ cube.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 28, 2009)

And made a tutorial.


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 28, 2009)

Which had nothing to do with me finding my so called 'lost cube', but I did that anyway.


----------



## toast (Jan 28, 2009)

Because I'm rebellious.


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 28, 2009)

And my sentences are irrelevant to the last. But the tut was on how to get girls.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 28, 2009)

Then I hosted a live show last night, and showed everyone my mom!


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 28, 2009)

And I didn't write the Da Vince Code.


----------



## happa95 (Jan 28, 2009)

Or angels and demons, though I am very jealous of the great man that did/


----------



## mazei (Jan 28, 2009)

Back to the point, I have a life.


----------



## happa95 (Jan 28, 2009)

However, that life will be taken away by a speedcuber that is mad about me teaching an inefficient method.
aka me!


----------



## mazei (Jan 28, 2009)

Thus I was executed by a PLL.


----------



## happa95 (Jan 28, 2009)

Then a F2L started to ROF2L.


----------



## mazei (Jan 28, 2009)

But ROF2LOL was better.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 28, 2009)

Then the Grim Reaper revived me because of my epic tutorial on how to get chicks that helped him get a girlfriend.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 28, 2009)

but I was attacked by a gaggle of ducks


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 28, 2009)

I did my favorite algorythm on a duck, and it popped


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 28, 2009)

but then I remembered: 'all you need is sexy move'.


----------



## Kian (Jan 28, 2009)

the end.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 28, 2009)

not. Suddenly I saw...


----------



## Ellis (Jan 28, 2009)

FSM doing a T perm in the clouds


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 28, 2009)

in 0.01 sec with his many noodly appendages, he looks down and


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jan 28, 2009)

eats Dan Cohen up.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 28, 2009)

then he smites my cube for not believing in god's algorythm


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 28, 2009)

Al Gore creates a new rhythm about reducing pollution by solving the green cross.


----------



## kaixax555 (Jan 28, 2009)

And believing in Jesus Christ


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 28, 2009)

(his hispanic gardener)


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 28, 2009)

Used to babysit Dan Brown as a child. But he quit because


----------



## mazei (Jan 28, 2009)

He was in love with Leviticus.


----------



## dChan (Jan 28, 2009)

However, Leviticus was not in love with him. But, back to the point: I saw the sign.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 28, 2009)

it said "this side up"


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 28, 2009)

but it was upside-down...


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 28, 2009)

But I said that's stupid and left it the way it was.


----------



## boiiwonder (Jan 28, 2009)

Then I though "maybe this is a sign"


----------



## cubeman34 (Jan 28, 2009)

To discover Gods Algorithm


----------



## SRV (Jan 28, 2009)

Then, the sexy move crossed my mind....


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 28, 2009)

But my cube died from petrolium jelly so


----------



## (X) (Jan 28, 2009)

...I couldn't execute the sexy move...


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 28, 2009)

so I grabbed my 4x4...


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 28, 2009)

and it popped


----------



## Escher (Jan 28, 2009)

damn rubiks, wish i had an eastsheen...


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 28, 2009)

So I started saving money.


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 28, 2009)

and got a meffert's 4x4 instead because of free shipping


----------



## Odin (Jan 28, 2009)

But i soled it to my teacher cuz i needed some cash for


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 28, 2009)

A meffert's 4x4x4, but then I realized I sold it to buy another. Feeling sad, I


----------



## cubeman34 (Jan 28, 2009)

Smashed all my puzzles


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 28, 2009)

Just then, my anger management counselor came in.


----------



## cubeman34 (Jan 28, 2009)

And said we need to have a talk


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 28, 2009)

"You can't just do that to your cubes man, they're..."


----------



## cubeman34 (Jan 28, 2009)

From the Cubing Gods


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 28, 2009)

"But I'm an atheist cuber!"


----------



## kratos94 (Jan 28, 2009)

said Dan Brown as he prayed to the gods that he wouldn't get his identity stolen


----------



## Odin (Jan 28, 2009)

But it was to late, Dan Brown had to make a choice, life or


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 28, 2009)

(I'm not taking part in this story anymore so long as contributions are incoherent.)


----------



## kratos94 (Jan 28, 2009)

awake the evil demon cube from his sleep


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 28, 2009)

4weeksAndImSub60 said:


> (I'm not taking part in this story anymore so long as contributions are incoherent.)


(the incoherent thing is the cool part)

The evil demon snores, so he


----------



## kratos94 (Jan 28, 2009)

Does a Chuck-Norris roundhouse kick (only to be later sued for copywright infringement) BUT...


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 28, 2009)

he, the protagonist, killed himself in a universe in which there is no after life! The end! /thread


----------



## cubeman34 (Jan 28, 2009)

......1 minute later the thread comes back from the dead


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 28, 2009)

/thread posts will be ignored

People were confused seeing Dan Brown and Dan Brown on the books, so they removed one "Dan brown" from the cover


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 28, 2009)

And then shot himself at which point the end of the universe ensued! The end!


----------



## MistArts (Jan 28, 2009)

... But a new universe formed.


----------



## Odin (Jan 28, 2009)

and dan brown called it


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 28, 2009)

in a non copyright-breaking way


----------



## cubeman34 (Jan 28, 2009)

Then all of a sudden there is new life inhabiting the planet Earth called humans


----------



## Odin (Jan 28, 2009)

1,980 ish years later a man called


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 28, 2009)

Richard Dawkins introduced militant atheism


----------



## cubeman34 (Jan 28, 2009)

Richard went searching for his companion a man named Dan Brown from the future


----------



## Odin (Jan 28, 2009)

and then gave birth to a man called Dan Brown wich ended his search.


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 28, 2009)

So he could kill him, because Dan Brown is getting repetitive


----------



## Odin (Jan 28, 2009)

But Dan Blue (dan browns evil twin) killed....


----------



## cubeman34 (Jan 28, 2009)

His twin but as it turned out Richard and his wife had triplet two named Dan Brown and then they ran away with the youngest Dan and hid in a hut


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 28, 2009)

Which led to the Dan Browns death, which meant there are no more Dan Browns in the world nor could they be reproduced!


----------



## Odin (Jan 28, 2009)

But dan brown is so repetitive he was brought back to life! and


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 28, 2009)

Killed himself again, just because Dan Brown is hideous.


----------



## Odin (Jan 28, 2009)

But his dog mutated into Dan Kinghts! and learned how to cure


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 28, 2009)

Then someone wanted to change the hideous topic to ...


----------



## cubeman34 (Jan 28, 2009)

nothing then Nitrocan and is whole family died


----------



## Odin (Jan 28, 2009)

But Dan Kinghts saved Nitrocan and is whole family and


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 28, 2009)

nitrocan died again sadly (anyone think this is going nowhere?)


----------



## Odin (Jan 28, 2009)

Dan Knights then said F*** Nitrocan im going to get some pizza but then


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 28, 2009)

Suddenly pizzas never existed and had to go with pasta instead...


----------



## Odin (Jan 28, 2009)

But chuck norris round housed kick pasta and got it a kung fo fight with dan knights


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 28, 2009)

God, why are you guys killing this thread like that Let's Play thread by posting every 10 seconds? Post once and then go do something else.


----------



## MistArts (Jan 28, 2009)

And Dan Knights lost.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 28, 2009)

and then he ate the pasta, but he remembered he was allergic to wheat.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 29, 2009)

And the thread starter pressed reset, because there was no plot. We follow the life of Yu Nakajima...


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 29, 2009)

This is the story all about how Nakajiama's life turned upside down


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 29, 2009)

And I like to take second- just sittin right there


----------



## kratos94 (Jan 29, 2009)

It all started when he recieved a letter from


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 29, 2009)

Dan brown, which by the way (sorry, I just had to, but now serious)

Erno Rubik himself


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 29, 2009)

saying how pissed he was that the record holder wasn't Hungarian

(The setting is 3 days after Yu got 8.72)


----------



## cubeman34 (Jan 29, 2009)

So he told him to get the record for avg not single


----------



## Odin (Jan 29, 2009)

And Nakajiama replyed back saying,"Yes Mr.Rubik but first, can you tell me the true secrets behind the cube?"


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 29, 2009)

Rubik replied "I could...but I won't".


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 29, 2009)

but really, he was thinking, "I could, but then I'd have to kill you."


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 29, 2009)

so he changed his mind and said "alright, I guess I should tell you".


----------



## toast (Jan 29, 2009)

But got sidetracked by...


----------



## cubeman34 (Jan 29, 2009)

Lubing his cube


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 29, 2009)

If you know what I mean.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 29, 2009)

Yu then threw the letter out the window, injuring Erik's index fingers. So then Yu practiced


----------



## cubeman34 (Jan 29, 2009)

And practiced but as predicted from the ancient Cubing gods he would break the wr for avg


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 29, 2009)

(that doesn't continue it...)

and celebrated by drinking with Bob Burton, even though Yu was under-aged.


----------



## Odin (Jan 29, 2009)

So the cops arested Yu, as he went "down town" The One Hand Solving G/D came down and kicked some cop @ss!


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 29, 2009)

and called for a mass universal timeout, but couldn't signal one, cuz he only had one hand.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 29, 2009)

so he ate a banana instead


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 29, 2009)

with a side of hamsters


----------



## Odin (Jan 29, 2009)

So during this distraction Yu escaped from the cops, now his on the "lamb"


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 29, 2009)

He escaped to budapest and changed his identity, but couldn't communicate.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 29, 2009)

He became bored, so he ate popcorn upsidedown on a piano.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 29, 2009)

And accidentally broke the middle C key, so he took it to a repair shop


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 29, 2009)

And they made it worse!


----------



## byu (Jan 29, 2009)

So he went to another repair shop, and they told him that all the Gs sounded like Fs, so he may as well go back to cubing.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 29, 2009)

He was so upset that he superflipped the piano


----------



## byu (Jan 29, 2009)

And the superflip flipped the G key up a *whole* step and it became a correct G.
Then he realized that the superflip changed 12 keys, instead of only 1.


----------



## happa95 (Jan 29, 2009)

So he decided that maybe piano just wasn't his thing and...


----------



## byu (Jan 29, 2009)

He learned to play the violin.


----------



## happa95 (Jan 29, 2009)

But then Frank Morris came down and told him that guitar is much better.
He came down from heaven, of course!


----------



## byu (Jan 29, 2009)

So he bought a guitar.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 29, 2009)

he said to himself "something doesn't seem right here..."


----------



## toast (Jan 29, 2009)

The guitar turned out to be a(n)...


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 29, 2009)

...box of cereal. "Wow," he said, "how could I have not noticed this until now?"


----------



## SRV (Jan 29, 2009)

Then a sound like RRRRROOOOAAAAARRRRR came out of his stomach! He realised he was hungry. So,...........


----------



## Odin (Jan 29, 2009)

He turned into a cannibal and ate Frank Morris, but thats when he relized the true meaning behind the cube was....


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 29, 2009)

just switching the stickers


----------



## SRV (Jan 29, 2009)

And so he did! He bought a wonderful set of cubeseat stickers and....


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 29, 2009)

threw the white "anvil" sticker into the toilet


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 29, 2009)

But as he was trying to flush the toilet..


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 29, 2009)

His memory came back about his godly hands, so he let his bathroom flood, went back to Japan's McDonalds and...


----------



## jcuber (Jan 29, 2009)

Made a japanese verison of "supersize me".


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 29, 2009)

He was sued for copyright breaking


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 29, 2009)

He lost the case, but was allowed to pay back in Monopoly (board game) money.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 29, 2009)

And tiny red houses which he later traded for...


----------



## cubeman34 (Jan 29, 2009)

A giant paperclip


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 29, 2009)

which a woman all brought to a danish bank


----------



## Odin (Jan 30, 2009)

As Yu went to bed he found his old speed cube and he did a solve wich broke the sub-


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 30, 2009)

...tropics.


----------



## boiiwonder (Jan 30, 2009)

Fruit supply 

( it was hard to come up with something )


----------



## dChan (Jan 30, 2009)

...was the name of the new silicone spray he would use to soon dominate...


----------



## byu (Jan 30, 2009)

The cube lubrication industry. So he started a business called HyperCube Lubrication Inc. but then he realized...


----------



## kratos94 (Jan 30, 2009)

That he had been dreaming and woke up and found out he had a massive hangover and lying next to him in bed was...


----------



## byu (Jan 30, 2009)

His old speedcube that had turned alive and had a brain. The cube shouted ...


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 30, 2009)

"your mom".


----------



## mazei (Jan 30, 2009)

And he went huh????


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 30, 2009)

and woke up from his nightmare. Wondering if this will ever stop, he...


----------



## byu (Jan 30, 2009)

Wrote a letter to...


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 30, 2009)

his bff Jill.

This is the story so far:
My name is Dan Brown and I stole from my mom's purse and I found my Lost cube and made a tutorial which had nothing to do with me finding my so called 'lost cube', but I did that anyway because I'm rebellious and my sentences are irrelevant to the last but the tut was on how to get girls. Then I hosted a live show last night, and showed everyone my mom, and I didn't write the Da Vince Code or angels and demons, though I am very jealous of the great man that did. Back to the point, I have a life. However, that life will be taken away by a speedcuber that is mad about me teaching an inefficient method, thus I was executed by a PLL. Then a F2L started to ROF2L but ROF2LOL was better. Then the Grim Reaper revived me because of my epic tutorial on how to get chicks that helped him get a girlfriend, but I was attacked by a gaggle of ducks. I did my favorite algorythm on a duck, and it popped but then I remembered: 'all you need is sexy move'. The end, not. Suddenly I saw FSM doing a T perm in the clouds in 0.01 sec with his many noodly appendages. He looks down and eats Dan Cohen up then he smites my cube for not believing in God's algorithm. Al Gore creates a new rhythm about reducing pollution by solving the green cross and believing in Jesus Christ (his hispanic gardener) used to babysit Dan Brown as a child, but he quit because he was in love with Leviticus. However, Leviticus was not in love with him. But, back to the point: I saw the sign. It said “this side up”, but it was upside-down. But I said “that's stupid,” and left it the way it was. Then I though "maybe this is a sign to discover Gods Algorithm”. Then, the sexy move crossed my mind but my cube died from petroleum jelly so I couldn't execute the sexy move. So I grabbed my 4x4 and it popped. “Damn Rubik’s, wish I had an Eastsheen”. So I started saving money and got a Meffert's 4x4 instead because of free shipping, but I sold it to my teacher because I needed some cash for a Meffert's 4x4x4, but then I realized I sold it to buy another. Feeling sad, I smashed all my puzzles. Just then, my anger management counsellor came in and said “we need to have a talk. You can't just do that to your cubes man, they're from the Cubing Gods.” "But I'm an atheist cuber!" said Dan Brown as he prayed to the Gods that he wouldn't get his identity stolen. But it was too late, Dan Brown had to make a choice, life or awake the evil demon cube from his sleep. The evil demon snores, so he Does a Chuck-Norris roundhouse kick (only to be later sued for copywright infringement) but he, the protagonist, killed himself in a universe in which there is no after life! 1 minute later the thread comes back from the dead. People were confused seeing Dan Brown and Dan Brown on the books, so they removed one "Dan Brown" from the cover, and then shot himself at which point the end of the universe ensued! The end... but a new universe formed and Dan Brown called it in a non copyright-breaking way. Then all of a sudden there is new life inhabiting the planet Earth called humans. 1,980 ish years later a man called Richard Dawkins introduced militant atheism Richard went searching for his companion a man named Dan Brown from the future and then gave birth to a man called Dan Brown which ended his search. So he could kill him, because Dan Brown is getting repetitive But Dan Blue (Dan Browns’s evil twin) killed his twin but as it turned out Richard and his wife had triplet, two named Dan Brown and then they ran away with the youngest Dan and hid in a hut which led to the Dan Browns death, which meant there are no more Dan Browns in the world nor could they be reproduced! But Dan Brown is so repetitive he was brought back to life and killed himself again, just because Dan Brown is hideous. But his dog mutated into Dan Kinghts and learned how to cure. Then someone wanted to change the hideous topic to nothing then Nitrocan and is whole family died, but Dan Knights saved Nitrocan and his whole family and Nitrocan died again sadly. Dan Knights then said “F*** Nitrocan. I’m going to get some pizza”. But then suddenly pizzas never existed and had to go with pasta instead but Chuck Norris round housed kick pasta and got it a kung fu fight with Dan Knights, and Dan Knights lost and then he ate the pasta, but he remembered he was allergic to wheat, and the thread starter pressed reset, because there was no plot. 
We follow the life of Yu Nakajima. This is the story all about how Nakajima's life turned upside down and I like to take second- just sittin’ right there. It all started when he received a letter from Erno Rubik himself saying how pissed he was that the record holder wasn't Hungarian (the setting is 3 days after Yu got 8.72). So he told him to get the record for avg., not single. And Nakajiama replied back saying, "Yes Mr. Rubik but first, can you tell me the true secrets behind the cube?" Rubik replied "I could...but I won't", but really, he was thinking, "I could, but then I'd have to kill you." so he changed his mind and said "alright, I guess I should tell you". But he got sidetracked by lubing his cube, if you know what I mean. Yu then threw the letter out the window, injuring Erik's index fingers, so then Yu practiced and practiced, but as predicted from the ancient Cubing gods, he would break the WR for avg. and celebrated by drinking with Bob Burton, even though Yu was under-aged. So the cops arrested Yu, as he went "down town". The One Hand Solving G/D came down and called for a mass universal timeout, but couldn't signal one, because he only had one so he ate a banana instead with a side of hamsters. So during this distraction, Yu escaped from the cops, now his on the "lamb". He escaped to Budapest and changed his identity, but couldn't communicate. He became bored, so he ate popcorn upside down on a piano and accidentally broke the middle C key, so he took it to a repair shop, and they made it worse! So he went to another repair shop, and they told him that all the Gs sounded like Fs, so he may as well go back to cubing. He was so upset that he superflipped the piano, and the superflip flipped the G key up a whole step and it became a correct G. Then he realized that the superflip changed 12 keys, instead of only 1. So he decided that maybe piano just wasn't his thing, and he learned to play the violin, but then Frank Morris came down and told him that guitar is much better, so he bought a guitar. He said to himself, "something doesn't seem right here." The guitar turned out to be a box of cereal. "Wow," he said, "how could I have not noticed this until now?" Then a sound like RRRRROOOOAAAAARRRRR came out of his stomach! He realised he was hungry so he turned into a cannibal and ate Frank Morris, but that’s when he realized the true meaning behind the cube was just switching the stickers, and so he did! He bought a wonderful set of cubeseat stickers and threw the white "anvil" sticker into the toilet, but as he was trying to flush the toilet his memory came back about his godly hands, so he let his bathroom flood, went back to Japan's McDonalds and made a Japanese version of Supersize Me, and he was sued for copyright breaking. He lost the case, but was allowed to pay back in Monopoly (board game) money and tiny red houses which he later traded for a giant paperclip which a woman all brought to a Danish bank. As Yu went to bed he found his old speed cube and he did a solve which broke the sub-tropics. Fruit Supply was the name of the new silicone spray he would use to soon dominate the cube lubrication industry. So he started a business called HyperCube Lubrication Inc. but then he realized that he had been dreaming and woke up and found out he had a massive hangover and lying next to him in bed was his old speedcube that had turned alive and had a brain. The cube shouted "your mom", and he went “huh?” and woke up from his nightmare. Wondering if this will ever stop, he wrote a letter to his bff Jill.


----------



## SRV (Jan 30, 2009)

"Dear Jill, 
I'm writing to.......


----------



## kaixax555 (Jan 30, 2009)

you telling that I have been seeing flying and talking cubes and cublets...


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 30, 2009)

Other's may think I'm crazy, but I'm 100% shure


----------



## Odin (Jan 30, 2009)

that shure has a letter "H" in it but to get back on topic


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 30, 2009)

Odin said:


> that shure has a letter "H" in it but to get back on topic



yu made a spelling error, so he crumbled the letter and threw it out the window. Little did he know


----------



## kaixax555 (Jan 30, 2009)

that the letter flew back into the room


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 30, 2009)

And hit him in the face. He then set the WR average after


----------



## kaixax555 (Jan 30, 2009)

having a fight with Erik Akkersdijk


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 30, 2009)

,who was drunk from too much parities at the party.


----------



## kaixax555 (Jan 30, 2009)

After beating the WR, he screamed


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 30, 2009)

hoppa!! Which Erik responded to by...


----------



## kaixax555 (Jan 30, 2009)

saying "Lets return back to reality"

(Thats because I fear I would offend people here)


----------



## boiiwonder (Jan 30, 2009)

And face the fact that


----------



## (X) (Jan 30, 2009)

Somewhere in a similar universe someone is writing about us in a forum, but someone is ruining the thread by redoing things when other people say things


----------



## julesv (Jan 30, 2009)

And somehow, we all find ourselves in a spacetime warp and in another parallel dimension which is actually the same but different at the same time. 2+2 = 4 *AND* 5... Anyone confused?


----------



## Odin (Jan 30, 2009)

No,said Yu replying to the voice coming from the sky. But he thought that this universe was kind of


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 30, 2009)

weird so he withdrew that last several posts in this. "Ah, another WR" he said as we got back home...


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 31, 2009)

something completely unusual and unexpected happened. Something so crazy it took him totally by surprise.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 31, 2009)

He was actually color blind. Ever cube that he think he solved were are scrambled. In fact, he wasn't even cubing. It was just a hallucination. He was playing Tetris using cubes as the blocks.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 31, 2009)

To end the madness, he contacted the FSM for help.


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

Not knowing what the FSM standed for, Yu orderd pizza thinking it was a new combo at pizza hut.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 31, 2009)

But then realized it was an edible deity that hasn't been mutilated by people in any way...


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

pcharles93 said:


> But then realized it was an edible deity that hasn't been mutilated by people in any way...



This diet pill made Yu curious so he googgled it and found out it was called AYDS and as soon as he learned that his T.V. turned on and he saw this


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 31, 2009)

But quickly turned it off because he couldn't understand English that well...


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

so Yu was confused as scared, he left his house and he started screaming,"


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 31, 2009)

To shut himself up, he did a barrel roll into a garbage can full of


----------



## cubeman34 (Jan 31, 2009)

Dan Browns smashed puzzles


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

And thats when YU rememberd the plot of the story! Yu started studing the cube to own some WR's and find the true meaning of the cube


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 31, 2009)

Because he'd already set WR's earlier in the story, it must be noted that these were UWR set at home. To celebrate getting his skills back, Yu


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 31, 2009)

set some more UWRs


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 31, 2009)

And uploaded like 40 videos to YouTube.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 31, 2009)

and they all got tens of thousands of views, BUT...


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

You Tube sued Yu becuse Yu's name starts with a y and he was asking people if they wanted some AYDS. So YU became a Hobo in the streets of


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoobla!

Hoobla!


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 31, 2009)

is a magical island full of...


----------



## boiiwonder (Jan 31, 2009)

Twisty Puzzles and jigsaw puzzles


----------



## MistArts (Jan 31, 2009)

which are...


----------



## byu (Jan 31, 2009)

white on every side and face, so you can solve it in 0.00 seconds.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 31, 2009)

but the island did not have timers, so instead he had to use...


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

The sun, By telling the position of the sun he could time his solves but eventually he went


----------



## MistArts (Jan 31, 2009)

And it started to rain...


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 31, 2009)

...1x1x1's.


----------



## samsung4123 (Jan 31, 2009)

which sprang to life and transformed into...


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 31, 2009)

Mini Optimus Prime's!!! With his new robo-buddies, he...


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

fricking owned Yu in the face, but somthing came down form the sky and saved Yu's life, the thing that came from the sky was a


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 31, 2009)

Frank Morris


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 31, 2009)

more like THE Frank Morris, but still...


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

Yu thought to himself,"Didnt i eat Frank Morris"? So this time paradox blew up the


----------



## cubeman34 (Jan 31, 2009)

Mini Optimus Prime's


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

Left pinky toe, because of this traumatic incident Mini Optimus Prime turned


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 31, 2009)

emo (msg too short)


----------



## MistArts (Jan 31, 2009)

and found the lost Frank Morris




Odin said:


> fricking owned Yu in the face, but somthing came down form the sky and saved Yu's life, the thing that came from the sky was a



Passed word limit...


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 1, 2009)

! Out of no where came...


----------



## dChan (Feb 1, 2009)

Ryosuke Mondo with eighty-five cubes!


----------



## Odin (Feb 1, 2009)

The yu thought,"Are we human or are we dancers?"


----------



## byu (Feb 1, 2009)

But the answer was obvious, he knew it was...


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Feb 1, 2009)

neither. we are cubers and we...


----------



## Odin (Feb 1, 2009)

Have signs that are vital, said Mini Optimus Prime as he


----------



## byu (Feb 1, 2009)

But before he could finish his sentence, he was amazed to see...


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 2, 2009)

that someone came to the island to save him! But first he had to


----------



## byu (Feb 2, 2009)

solve the Rubik's cube in under 4 seconds. He tried it and...


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 2, 2009)

succeeded...well sort of, unfortunately...


----------



## kaixax555 (Feb 2, 2009)

his cube popped just when was about to complete


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 3, 2009)

his warm-up. Luckily, it wasn't the 4 second


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 3, 2009)

100m dash.
Ville came and said:
"You are pathetic, I can solve it faster Blindfolded." 
Ville chopped off Breandan Vallance's hands and glued them on his own brain, and did a sub-2 second 5x5 BLD.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 3, 2009)

Then Breandon's hands came to life and they started to attack Ville.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 4, 2009)

All this time Yu photographed them. He also called Erik (bluetooth cause Yu broke Erik's hands I think) to come over and watch.


----------



## kaixax555 (Feb 4, 2009)

And laughed as they saw


----------



## Odin (Feb 4, 2009)

The fight, but Mini Optumus Prime, Yu, and Erick found out about the prophecy that would change the


----------



## kaixax555 (Feb 4, 2009)

world of cubing


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 5, 2009)

forever. Then all of a sudden...


----------



## MistArts (Feb 5, 2009)

the Chinese 2x2 speedsolve average record is broken.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 5, 2009)

And it was done by no one other than


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 6, 2009)

Dan Brown's mom!


----------



## kaixax555 (Feb 6, 2009)

who is a Chinese


----------



## MistArts (Feb 6, 2009)

who took my NR.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 7, 2009)

And wouldn't leggo of Yu' Eggos. So he switched to pancakes made by no one other than


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 7, 2009)

Waffles. (waffles=ijm)


----------



## anderson26 (Feb 7, 2009)

so his dad walks in...


----------



## kaixax555 (Feb 8, 2009)

and said that


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 8, 2009)

"Yu better finished yur homework or you're grounded!"


----------



## holypasta (Apr 28, 2009)

His dad then proceeded to chain him to the wall with nothing but his homework to occupy his time.


----------

